
Ask HN: Feeling Adrift – Advice? - mar2519
I have been working as a software engineer for about 6 years now. I started out working for a tiny startup with terrible management, but was coding for hours and hours a day and loved it.<p>After that job, I joined a startup that has been doing exceptionally well and is poised for IPO in the next year. But I feel miserable. I code for very few hours each day and sometimes not at all for a combination of reasons, but, in my experience largely because (a) there is a ton of stress because there is a good chance that what I write will be rejected, but I feel like I&#x27;m not receiving mentorship in terms of how to make it right (b) architect-level engineers and product can&#x27;t really make up their minds about things and things get stuck in the design phase for a really, really long time, trying to achieve many design concerns.<p>I really don&#x27;t know what to do. I&#x27;m concerned that in joining another company, I might find more problems. I really just want to code, work with a team that has clear direction and gets good things done. I don&#x27;t know how to find that though.<p>Does anyone have any advice? Throwaway for obvious reasons.
======
kodz4
Clarify why they are rejecting things

